# /



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

/


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Nice one, man. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Your style reminds me of Satriani a bit.


----------



## Michael R/T (Feb 12, 2017)

jdto said:


> Nice one, man. Thanks for sharing.





Lola said:


> Your style reminds me of Satriani a bit.


Thank you for the kind words guys, I greatly appreciate it.


----------

